# Big Bertha Alpha



## Captainron (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay, it's not cheap by any stretch of the imagination but boy oh boy is it worth it. I have been thinking of going for an adjustable driver for a while and getting this club has been a revelation. My usual shape with the driver is a small fade which when hit badly becomes a big fade (about 60 yards right). I wanted a club that gave me the option of choosing a draw/fade bias, more length, the option of changing the loft angle and the option of changing my trajectory. This ticked all the boxes. Callaway have opted for the Mitsubishi Fubuki shaft as standard (I was fitted for the X flex) which is brilliant. The Alpha looks great at address and also sounds great when sending the ball away, none of that tinny rubbish you get from other drivers. It is also very long  and I have added around 10 yards while hitting loads more fairways. I have played around with all the settings and the changes in shot shape are amazing. This isn't really just one club with all the options it provides you. 

I have the following set up which gives me a good draw. Heel 7g, toe 1g (also has a 3g and a 5g in the pack), lie standard, bias is neutral, loft 9* (standard) and trajectory low.


----------



## Swinger (Jun 17, 2014)

Been playing a little with mine over the last week and been hitting it pretty well. 

Got a Speeder VC 6.2 TS X flex in mine which seems to be a good fit. Only tried a standard setting and then one I am on now but seems to produce very good results in to the wind and pretty playable too. 

Got it currently set to +1 degree from the std 9 and got the 5 gram weight in the toe and 1 gram in the heel. 

Pretty sure it has added a few yards to my best hits but seems to stay on the straight and narrow pretty well so average driving must be up a good bit. 

Have you tried the gravity core set to high with yours? Just wondered how much of a difference it would make to the club.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 17, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Been playing a little with mine over the last week and been hitting it pretty well. 

Got a Speeder VC 6.2 TS X flex in mine which seems to be a good fit. Only tried a standard setting and then one I am on now but seems to produce very good results in to the wind and pretty playable too. 

Got it currently set to +1 degree from the std 9 and got the 5 gram weight in the toe and 1 gram in the heel. 

Pretty sure it has added a few yards to my best hits but seems to stay on the straight and narrow pretty well so average driving must be up a good bit. 

Have you tried the gravity core set to high with yours? Just wondered how much of a difference it would make to the club.
		
Click to expand...

I had it on the high trajectory at first and it was going great but it was just after a little wet spell and I wasn't getting much run so I turned it round and got a bit more run. The change in flight is actually very noticeable. I do tend to hit the ball quite high anyway and wanted to get a lower flight and thus definitely helped. It's a fantastic bit of kit.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 18, 2014)

I got one curtesy of Kings of Distance. I'm just not sure whether I've got it on the optimum settings, there are just so many permutations that it would be impossible to try them all and the range ballsI hit, whilst good, give a different flight than a real Pro v1. Having said that it's a beautiful club to look down on and I definitely get more distance when I nutt it, but I just wish I was sure that it was set up the best it could be for me


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 18, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I got one curtesy of Kings of Distance. I'm just not sure whether I've got it on the optimum settings, there are just so many permutations that it would be impossible to try them all and the range ballsI hit, whilst good, give a different flight than a real Pro v1. Having said that it's a beautiful club to look down on and I definitely get more distance when I nutt it, but I just wish I was sure that it was set up the best it could be for me
		
Click to expand...

Why dont you give Callaway a ring and book half an hour with a fitter
Get it on a trackman, get the stats and the bloke with the knowhow will tweak it for you in a jiff

even if it costs a few quid, it will be worth it


----------



## chrisd (Jun 18, 2014)

Good idea Phil. My own club was due to have a Callaway fitting day so I was going to do that but I was told its been postponed. Also I'm just having a couple of lessons so they need to bed in first a little


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 18, 2014)

Trackman fitting would be really good- you're pretty consistent with the driver anyway (if I remember correctly) so surely it would be beneficial to optimise the new club.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 18, 2014)

It is also very long and I have added around 10 yards while hitting loads more fairways.
		
Click to expand...

I dont go that far on my holidays


----------

